# Shipping Personal Stuff from AUH to Oz



## c00kiemonster (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, can you recommend any good shipping companies from personal experience? I will be moving to Australia soon and will need to ship my stuff (mainly clothes, bags and shoes).


----------

